# 1st Product Attempt



## That One Guy (May 4, 2008)

I mainly shoot portraits and I am wanting to add product photography to my list of services. This shot was a quick set up to test my L series lens. A plastic seal around the top of the bottle caused the glare and of course if this were for a client I would have removed the seal.

c&c welcomed and appreciated


----------



## That One Guy (May 4, 2008)

no comments?


----------



## TamiyaGuy (May 5, 2008)

Pretty nice. Just a couple of things I would like to add (although I admit they are nit-picky):

The front of the box seems a bit dark to my liking, maybe add a flash on the front of it or do some PP to make it lighter. Also, I would've used a larger aperture to blur the crumpled tablecloth 

Other than those really minor details, though, that is a really nice picture!


----------



## That One Guy (May 5, 2008)

TamiyaGuy said:


> Pretty nice. Just a couple of things I would like to add (although I admit they are nit-picky):
> 
> The front of the box seems a bit dark to my liking, maybe add a flash on the front of it or do some PP to make it lighter. Also, I would've used a larger aperture to blur the crumpled tablecloth
> 
> Other than those really minor details, though, that is a really nice picture!




thanks  i will keep those suggestions in mind


----------



## craig (May 6, 2008)

Do you have some other photos from this shoot? This one seems to lack creativity.

Love & Bass


----------



## Atropine (May 7, 2008)

I think the photo is slightly underexposed and too tightly cropped. And there is a weird shadow coming in on the right side disturbing the shape of the bottle.


----------



## That One Guy (May 7, 2008)

craig said:


> Do you have some other photos from this shoot? This one seems to lack creativity.
> 
> Love & Bass



no this shot was just to test my new lens. the wine was a gift and was sitting on the table. i just made a quick arrangement.


----------

